# Updating while work with windowmanger?



## Erratus (Jun 1, 2009)

Compiling can be time consuming even on multi core cpus. Regarding this the question is if and how a system can be used while updating ports (with portmaster) or makebuildworld.

I tried to use other consoles while updating the ports or the world, for now without probs, but that does not mean that there will be none in future, so I need some advice on this.

The extreme situation may be working in let's say in KDE and starting a console and update ports that are used (i.e KDE ports).


----------



## roddierod (Jun 1, 2009)

Well I've been updating the ports and building world in an Xterm for years and never had a problem. I've used Openbox for the last 3 years and fluxbox before that so I can't speak to the KDE overhead. But you could always try:


```
time make buildworld
```

With KDE running and without, just to see the difference.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 1, 2009)

If you run into sluggish behaviour when making the world or upgrading ports, just put 'nice -n 20' in front of that make/portupgrade command. Compiling may take longer, but it shouldn't impact on your desktop experience quite as much (or at all).


----------



## mwatkins (Jun 1, 2009)

Erratus said:
			
		

> Compiling can be time consuming even on multi core cpus. Regarding this the question is if and how a system can be used while updating ports (with portmaster) or makebuildworld.



Other than overall system load, there is no reason why building world or kernel's should affect what you do in another terminal or window. At the "build" stage all the software being compiled is off in /usr/src/... - not part of your live functioning system as yet. Compile away while playing tetris if you wish.

Installation is another matter and you'll want to drop to single user, or shut down all services that you can (save sshd!) if doing install world/kernel remotely.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 1, 2009)

I typically start builds in multiple ttty's THEN the
equivalent of "startx."  I run custom scripts that
produce /yell/ when the upgrades are complete.
......
I prefer that because it is easier to read the build texts
than in an xterm (larger font size).
.......
Problems occur with the type of web pages concurrent to the
build.  For instance, I can have many tabs open in this forum
during a build, while another (sold as a front-end to this 
probably) has about 4 times the page size (in "view source")
and more than 1 or two tabs results in page-load timeouts.
........
BTW the .rc for the window manager, here, that I got from the
web, includes a CPU load meter (red-flame type) in the
taskbar so I can see visually how many builds are going on,
whether they are high CPU usage, etc.  That .rc (or /...rc)
was "download 5, test all, select one" so I do not even
know how it does it... running for years that way so far.


----------

